# deer ideas??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I still have a bunch of deer steaks left, lots of round steaks and some tenderloin as well..Looking for something different to do. I have just been grillin up steaks and what not and they are good but I want to mix it up.. any ideas would be much appreciated, nothin too complex :wink: thanks!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy Venison BBQ

1 lb - venison steaks
1/2 cup - favorite BBQ sauce
1/2 cup - water
1/2 cup - diced onion

Cook 8 hrs in crock pot set on low
Shred the meat for BBQ sandwiches
I like to throw in a diced jalapeno sometimes


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to the store and in the Asian section and buy one of those boxes of S&B Golden Curry. Get a pot of rice cooking. Then make the curry according to the directions. I pan fry cubed steak, onions, garlic, and carrots, then add the curry paste (it's in bar form like a chocolate bar) and water, and diced potatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes and serve over rice. It's amazingly good and easy.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Chicken-fried Steak

This is one of my favorites. Take any recipe for chicken fried steak and just use a lean cut of venison steak, like sirloin. Remove all fat and connective tissue, pound thin, bread, fry, make gravy, eat, smile.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/chicken-fried-steak-recipe/index.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Venison tenderloin makes perhaps the best cheesesteak sandwich you'll ever eat.

Slice the meat as thin as you can. 
Slice up some green peppers, an onion, and some mushrooms.

Get your skillet as hot as you can get it. Apply some oil/butter.
Then put in a handfull of the peppers/onions and let simmer.
After about a minute, add the shrums.
As those are getting tender, move to the side of the griddle. 
Then slap down the sliced meat. Chop it with your spatula as it sears.
Flip it over and keep chopping as it cooks. 
Pull in the peppers/onions/shrums and keep on chopping as it sizzles.
Douse the whole deal with your favorite steakhouse seasoning and keep it moving on the griddle.
Open up the hoagie bun and scoop it into the bun. Put a slice of swiss cheese (or other favorite cheese) and let it melt in as you turn off the skillet, pour a cold drink, and sit down in front of a sporting event. 

Nothing better my friend.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Beef Teriyaki

In a bowl, make your teriyaki sauce as follows:
3/4 cup soy sauce 
1/2-inch slice fresh ginger 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoons brown sugar 
1/2 cup water 

Remove all fat and connective tissue, then thin slice (1/8") a lean venison steak while still partially frozen (makes it easier to cut). Add to the teriyaki sauce and marinate overnight.

Next day, soak some bamboo skewers in water, string meat onto skewers. Grill on a HOT grill until just done. Serve with rice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> Chicken-fried Steak
> 
> This is one of my favorites. Take any recipe for chicken fried steak and just use a lean cut of venison steak, like sirloin. Remove all fat and connective tissue, pound thin, bread, fry, make gravy, eat, smile.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/chicken-fried-steak-recipe/index.html


+1 at our house


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Venison tenderloin makes perhaps the best cheesesteak sandwich you'll ever eat.
> 
> Slice the meat as thin as you can.
> Slice up some green peppers, an onion, and some mushrooms.
> ...


Yeah, I'm tryin' that one! :EAT:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

those all sound great. I'm excited to bust out some meat from the freezer!! humor me on my idea I had last night....I have some thicker cut steak as well.. I want to butterfly them and stuff with cream cheese and fill with some diced jalapenos and then toothpick shut and season with red crushed pepercorns and some grillmates montreal steak seasoning and then throw them on the grill. I then want to make a sort of spicy and sweet chipotle sauce in the skillet and add onions to it and some diced canned green chillies and bring that all to a nice simmer. once the meat is off the grill slather it with that sauce from the skillet. how does that sound??


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

One of our favorites cut into bite size chunks wrap with bacon use a toothpick to hold the bacon on and for a handle when eating. (I use turkey bacon since the heart surgery) season with salt and pepper or a little seasoning salt if you like put on the broiler pan in the oven on the upper shelf cook for 8 minutes remove and enjoy. Made chicken and deer this way for the super bowl party and the deer was the first thing gone. They even went before the ribs and wings we had.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Deer Rouladen

cut into 6-8 inch long 1/4" thick strips. Put mustard, onions, seasonings and a strip of bacon on top. Roll up with the bacon etc, inside and use a tooth pick to keep it rolled. make a bunch of them. Brown in a pan till all sides are browned. Then put water in the pan and let simmer for a while, and put flour in to start makin a gravy. Keep puttin water in so it doesn't burn and to keep makin a gravy. Do for about 15 min. Then once you have a good amount of gravy with the meat, put it all in a bowl or glass casserole dish and put in the oven for about 20 min or so.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> those all sound great. I'm excited to bust out some meat from the freezer!! humor me on my idea I had last night....I have some thicker cut steak as well.. I want to butterfly them and stuff with cream cheese and fill with some diced jalapenos and then toothpick shut and season with red crushed pepercorns and some grillmates montreal steak seasoning and then throw them on the grill. I then want to make a sort of spicy and sweet chipotle sauce in the skillet and add onions to it and some diced canned green chillies and bring that all to a nice simmer. once the meat is off the grill slather it with that sauce from the skillet. how does that sound??


Umm.... just out of curiosity ... When are you going to try this, what is your address, and ...uhh.. what time do you expect dinner to be served? :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

haha I think I am tryin that tonight, I hope it turns out good, I think it might be a new favorite,, I did a lot of research on the chipotle sauce. I don't know if any of you guys have eaten at costa vida but they have a chipotle sauce to DIE for!! I am gonna try and copy that one.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob, 
I did the crock pot thing tonight..turned out unreal!! thanks!! I used kraft spicy honey BBQ sauce, added some serrano peppers, chopped onions and garlic to it. as well as some tablespoons of tobasco chipotle sauce..ate it with whole wheat rolls. yummy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> wyogoob,
> I did the crock pot thing tonight..turned out unreal!! thanks!! I used kraft spicy honey BBQ sauce, added some serrano peppers, chopped onions and garlic to it. as well as some tablespoons of tobasco chipotle sauce..ate it with whole wheat rolls. yummy.


Good, it's easy and everyone likes it, especially people that normally wouldn't eat wild game.

serrano peppers huh.... -Ov-


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, I cut the peppers up in rather large pieces and then strained them out...added a really good kick!! I can't eat chunks of serrano peppers like I can jalapenos. but just marinating serrano peppers and straining them out adds some good flavor and spice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one: *Venison Fajitas*

1-1/2 lbs. venison round steak.
1 T. Adolf's meat tenderizer.
1/2 cup lime juice.
1/4 cup tequila.
1/4 cup pickled jalapeno juice.
2 T. soy sauce.
1 T. chili powder.
2 tsp. ground cumin.
1/4 cup plus 2 T. olive oil, divided.
4 medium yellow onions.
6 to 12 slices pickeled jalapeno.
1 red bell pepper.
1 yellow bell pepper.
1 green bell pepper.
Flour tortillas, warmed just before serving.
Salsa or picante sauce.

Place steak in glass casserole dish. Sprinkle with meat tenderizer. In measuring cup, combine lime juice, tequila, jalapeno juice, soy sauce, chili powder and cumin; stir well. Add 2 tablespoons of the olive oil and stir again. Finely mince 1 onion and stir into lime juice mixture. Pour over steak. Top with sliced pickled jalapeno. Cover and refrigerate overnight or up to 2 days for thicker or less tender meat.

When ready to cook, slice all the bell peppers and the remaining 3 onions into thin strips. Saute peppers and onions in remaining 1/4 cup olive oil. While vegetables are cooking, grill steak to desired doneness. Slice steak into thin strips and serve with sauteed peppers and onions in the warm tortillas with salsa.

|-O-|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> yeah, I cut the peppers up in rather large pieces and then strained them out...added a really good kick!! I can't eat chunks of serrano peppers like I can jalapenos. but just marinating serrano peppers and straining them out adds some good flavor and spice.


I made some more BBQ today, for a crowd, using bottled deer meat. Added onions, garlic, jalapenos and BBQ sauce. Serranos are a little hot for me (and the crowd).

I will try what you did on a small batch for me and a few DAHB friends.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Easy Venison BBQ
> 
> 1 lb - venison steaks
> 1/2 cup - favorite BBQ sauce
> ...


This was good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Windage said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Easy Venison BBQ
> ...


Thanks, it doesn't get any easier than that.


----------

